# Incipio Kaddy for Kindle 3 (Compared to M-Edge Go! Jacket)



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I was previously using my Kindle nekkid, but with an upcoming trip I decided I wanted to get a cover so I could have something on my Kindle while using it so it's always somewhat protected. I wanted to keep it simple and light... So the search was on!

I started with the M-Edge Latitude with the new molded mounting system. Overall this is a nice case, and i really like the molded mounting system, but it just wasn't comfortable to hold while folded back behind the Kindle for any extended period of time. I like to hold my Kindle one-handed, so being able to have the case fold back behind itself is important. I like the e-luminator, so I decided to stick with M-Edge as I continued my search. I picked up both the Trip and the Go! Jackets from Best Buy to give them a shot. I immediately did not like the Trip Jacket, so went ahead and put that back in the packaging. The Go! Jacket on the other hand was much nicer, but there were a few issues that kept it from being a keeper. First, I really don't like the four-corner mounting system. I don't know what it is about it, but I just don't like it. I think it's because I started off with the molded system, that the four corner system seemed so inferior. Also, the Go! Jacket folds back completely, but still didn't feel comfortable. I think I could have gotten used to it, but it kept me looking for a possible better option.

I then came upon the Incipio Kaddy. 
http://www.myincipio.com/Amazon-Kindle-3-Cases-Accessories/Incipio-Amazon-Kindle-3-kaddy-Nylon-Folio.asp

It looked like a possible candidate... light, simple, nice looking mounting system, and the strap was a bonus. I'm not a leather person (I know the M-Edge don't use real leather), so the Nylon material of the Incipio Kaddy was not a concern of mine. The Kaddy was sold out on Amazon so I decided to buy it straight from Incipio and choose the free shipping option. Shipping was supposed to be 5-7 days, but got here in 2 days via USPS First Class (CA to TX).
















The Ripstop Nylon on the Kaddy is really nice, and the build of the cover is top notch, definitely no noticeable flaws. The picture may not show it really well, but the Kaddy is a little bit shorter and less wide than the Go! Jacket. Both have about the same thickness, and have the squared type hinge, but the Kaddy seems to be a bit more flexible.
























Both covers have a suede like interior, but the Kaddy's interior did not feel as smooth. The quality is still good, so this isn't a bad thing for me. With the interior being less smooth it was actually easier to hold when folded back. The mounting system is really nice and works perfectly. You just slide the Kindle into the bottom of the mount and just snap it into place at the top. To remove it, so far I have found the easiest way is to slowly slide it out through the top, but that does not mean it's not securely in place. I've tried shaking the Kindle out and it does not budge.
















Another review stated that the cover does not fold all the way back and creates a triangle like effect, but as you can see from the photos above it folds back nicely. Also the strap keeps the cover held in place, but since the cover is pretty flexible it does not take a lot of effort to hold it back without it.

When I originally ordered this case, I did not think it was going to be a keeper, but wanted to try it anyways. I was pretty sure that I was going to have to wait until the Go! Jacket came in the molded mounting system. This case was a pleasant surprise! It's simple, light, works really well and the quality is top notch. I think this is a solid choice for anyone looking for a simple minimalistic cover with a great mounting system. To sum it up, I have found my case. 

PROS:

+ Price! I know I don't mention it in the main review, but this case is only $29.99
+ Casual look with quality material
+ Great mounting system with access to all the ports and buttons
+ Light and simple
+ Strap is a bonus

CONS:

- A rounded binding might have worked better than the squared hinge. It works for me, but if you don't like to hold the Kindle in your left hand it may not be as comfortable.
- Only 2 color options (Black and Gray)
- No built in spot for a light like on the M-Edge cases. *This probably shouldn't be a CON, but I really like the e-luminator light and how M-Edge incorporates it into their cases. I know I will be able to find another light option, but I will miss the e-luminator*

Possible Concerns:

? The Ripstop Nylon appears to be good quality, but since I'm not fabric expert I have no idea if it is or how it will hold up over time. 
? It also seems like it would attract dirt easier than a leather like case, but so far that has not been the case.
? The front and back cover appear to be made of a padded cardboard. It's pretty stiff (actually stiffer than the Go! Jacket), but it is bendable with enough force. I have also notice that you can notice a slight impression where the band holds the cover on, but it's really minor and I don't forsee it being a problem.


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice review and case!


----------

